# Questions about running cables...



## Bastionpayne (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello all!

(you can skip this)
For some background, I recently purchased a home (Jan) and I didn't like the popcorn ceiling in the living room. I decided to tear down the ceiling, while the ceiling was gone I thought I should install recessed lights so I did. Then I thought, hmmm since i live in the basement i can't really have a "Entertainment" area there, so I thought I should do something in the living room, but since it should be a livingroom first and foremost i wanted to conceal everything.

(you should read this )
With my ceiling open in my living room I have run cable to 7 placeholders for speakers, for an asssumed 7.1 or 7.2 system. The cables pass behind my wall and will lead to a speaker connection plate. Right now, the only hole in the wall is where I plan to mount my tv, there is a 1 Gang electrical outlet and my speaker wires hanging out of the hole.

My thought is that behind the TV there should be the power, 1 Hdmi in, 1 coax in, 1 RCA in (the coax an rca for if I don't have receiver )

Below the tv closer to the ground (this hole doesn't exist yet) I thought there would be a panel with 2 panels for my speaker inputs, 1 hdmi out, 1 cable out, 1 RCA out, 1 cable in and a 2 Gang Electical outlet. This panel would connect to the panel behind the tv. I would like to have an in wall sub, but i don't want to put a placeholder for that i'll have to just wait for the sub.

Does this all sound correct or am I missing something?

Behind TV
______________________
|power
| | | == Hdmi in
| O Coax in
| | | O O O RCA in
|______________________

Below TV
_____________________________________
|
| Ceiling Speakers Power Pluges
| O O O O == Hdmi out | | | |
| O O O O O Coax out
| O O O O | | | |
| O O O (Sub) OOO RCA in
|___________________________________

I'm assuming i'll have a receiver
The "place holders" are 18 cu eletrical boxes i ran speaker wire through. Once I have speakers, i'll drill the whole for the speaker, remove the placeholder and run the prewire cable to the speaker. I don't want to miss anything I'll be so pissed if i close up the ceiling and wall before running everything I should run.:hissyfit:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

It sounds like you will have your cable box &/or AVR somewhere away from the TV. I don't see any need for any connections other than an HDMI & speakers. Cable box's as well as AVR's all have HDMI outputs now days. Unless you have some legacy gear.


----------



## lashlee (Mar 31, 2014)

My only recommendation is to add Cat5 runs to the TV and a second HDMI. I've had cables go bad and having a back up will never hurt, especially for the relatively cheap cost now. I would also look at recessed outlet boxes. I've also seen the power cable get bunched up to where I was uncomfortable with the bend plus the TV didn't sit back against the wall because of the interference.


----------



## tyeeslayer (Jun 25, 2013)

Perhaps I am missing something, but I would run 2 hdmi. I have 1 cable box and one blue-ray. Always better to have one too many then 1 too few.


----------

